# Recliner Mech corpse



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm going to jump right in here and show off a few of my new things for '07. This is a pneumatic corpse built around a recliner footrest mechanism. Greatstuff skull and hands, old blucky ribs and arms, pantyhose and latex skin.... The scream is also pneumatic......
pneumatic scream video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/scream


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is a great scream dave! Very cool prop.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Dave, Please do a how-to on the scream.... that is incredible!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Finally got my computer working again, so I can watch videos. 

I love it. 

Old recliner mechanism,huh? Think the wife would mind if I start ripping up the furniture to build one just like yours?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Man thats great! Im LMAO!!! You got a how to for the mech?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I like the scream. Little on the kinky side, but that works for me. How do you do it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> LMAO??? sorry...I am behind the times on the shorthand...what's that mean?
> I am also WAAY behind the times on posting HOW TO's....
> 
> heres a few pix i progress that show the mech...I'd be happy to answer any questions you have.....
> ...


LMAO= Laughing My Ass Off...the scream and the way the head pops up..it just made me laugh...Don't get me wrong, it's a SUPERB prop..I dunno. The scream struck me as funny is all.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

rabbit in distress. It sounds more like Elmer Fudd in a dress. LOL. But I love it, and it sounds cool.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

not offended at all....in fact, I get it! I get a chuckle everytime i see his massive underbite.... Not sure what I'm gonna do with this one other than find a nice dark corner with a narrow walkway.....THEN I'll be LMOA too!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> rabbit in distress. It sounds more like Elmer Fudd in a dress. LOL. But I love it, and it sounds cool.


is it the whine down that everyone is getting a laugh from???? 

( be very,very quiet......I'm hunting wabbits)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> is it the whine down that everyone is getting a laugh from????
> 
> ( be very,very quiet......I'm hunting wabbits)


Partly, it's the little head popping up and the high scream..I don't really know. It's just hilarious.
you know, I think I'm referring to V2.0..http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5673

I should have put my post there..sorry bout that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I kinda envision him getting parts of his anatomy caught in the pop-up, so he screams.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It would be funny if come Halloween you find a Elmer fudd mask and put it on there. I was hoping you would find the humor in what I said. Thank you.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I kinda envision him getting parts of his anatomy caught in the pop-up, so he screams.


------sometimes it's what you DON'T see that causes the best fear reaction.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Dave - priceless!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd like to know more about the pneumatics you use, and how the mech is oriented. I think your props are genius.
I think it should go in the pneumatics section though, if you feel so...reclined...(Groan).


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> ...
> I think it should go in the pneumatics section though, if you feel so...reclined...(Groan).


 Good point Doc. If we're going to discuss how the prop was built, it might be better to have that discussion in the Pneumatics forum so future visitors will be able to find it easily.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok guys.....look for a post in pneumatics soon.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> Good point Doc. If we're going to discuss how the prop was built, it might be better to have that discussion in the Pneumatics forum so future visitors will be able to find it easily.


Such a habit...I guess once a mod, always a mod!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I love the screem, most people will never figure out what it is and that's the magic of it, "twist thier minds" I say!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Dave,

I know you explained how you hooked up the recliner mech with the motion cocktail table mech, but I cannot for the life of me wrap my head around it, I built something similar (okay, not really) last year and it didnt quite work out, I salvaged my corpse and I really really really want to build one just like yours, I have been scouring craigslist for free recliners, was able to scrap three of them for the mechs (two for me, one for my mom) but I cannot for the life of me, figure out how to do something similar without the motion cocktail mech, I have been wanting to ask you about it for weeks, but didnt want to bother you with it and I thought I could figure it out, but im really new to air mechs in general, I dont have access to any tools (other than wood) so I wanted to figure it out before I started spending money on things that I may or may not need.

Could you take some more pictures of the mech, closer up? explain it in layman terms? I think if I got a few more detailed pictures, I would be able to figure it out.

If its not too much trouble, a fellow haunter would be very appreciative.

Thanks in advance.

(Also, how in the world did you mount the jaw to the mech?)


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll see what I can do for you hellspawn....right now this guy is in storage, so I'll have to check pix I already took to see if there's something there. If not, maybe i can draw something up.....it was confusing to make, but once it all fit together it was a beautiful moment.......I still can't believe the cool motion this guy has! be patient, I'll try to help ya out!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dave of the dead... you ROCK!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5692

Hellspawn, Have you seen this post? I have some better pix of the mech here, and will be working on highlighting these to make them a little clearer as to where the recliner mech stops and the table mech starts. This may get tricky since there are so many different recliner mech configurations.....hope I can help.

I have just started an attempt to answer questions in the pneumatics post....please follow that thread with your questions.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5692
> 
> Hellspawn, Have you seen this post? I have some better pix of the mech here, and will be working on highlighting these to make them a little clearer as to where the recliner mech stops and the table mech starts. This may get tricky since there are so many different recliner mech configurations.....hope I can help.
> 
> I have just started an attempt to answer questions in the pneumatics post....please follow that thread with your questions.


Dave,

Yes, I have.. I have read through all three of your recliner mech posts (love your spin on the monster in the box) ive read and reread in hopes of getting it straight in my head.

I have had a very difficult time finding motion cocktail table mechs, I sure as hades wont buy a new table to rip the mech out and ive had no luck at thrift stores or craigslist, ive been searching since late may. any thoughts on how I could re-create some of the same movment without the table mech? I think that if I can see how it works from the side, I "might" be able to slap something together that might work.

Thanks for the quick reply, im so impressed with all your props, I find most of the props I build have been inspiration from you.. you have a real talent for creativity


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

*"pounce"*

I finally got around to placing this pneumatic in the yard. It wasn't easy to find the right way to hide him due to the way his mech operates, so I finally decided I'd just make him pounce from behind a tombstone. The soft lighting on the tombstone puts him in shadow until activated, then he is lit with a clear 100w flood that really gives a great startle. I'll try to get some video of the prop in action on Halloween night.

Just a simple tombstone...nothing to be afraid of....









"Pounce" in action.....


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Unlike other posters, I think the scream is creepy because it reminds me of a baby screaming. In fact, that prop would probably make me jump faster than others mainly because of the unexpected noise it made, getting me with the fright of the sudden movement, then the residual creepiness of it sounding like a human child.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Jesus!! Shoot it.. shoot it!!!! Holy crap! I didn't think I would ever hear that scream again!! Until today!! Jinkies thanks Dave!! That sounded just like my x-neighbors kid! She would scream like that on and off all night!

But.. dangnabit.. I love your corpse none the less!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

x-neighbor's kid......dave's new corpse......X-NEIGHBORS KID....*DAVE'S NEW CORPSE?????*


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Dave,

Looks awesome!

I wish I had got around to building my own, I have many parts sitting around waiting to get started, just got put on the shelf, think I can get one done in 365 days?

And I love the scream


----------

